# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kopshti zoologjik në Tiranë, vetëm me 6 kafshë

## DYDRINAS

Ne Kabul edhe pse ka dekada qe nuk ka qetesi, prapseprap ka nje Park Zoologjik qe funksionon.

http://www.demotix.com/news/kabul-zoo





*Po ne Tiranen europiane?
*

*Kopshti Zoologjik,vetëm me 6 kafshë
*
15/10/2009

Ermelinda Hoxhaj

Kopshti Zoologjik i Tiranës për vizitorët nuk ofron më asnjë gjë, veç një ambienti të pastër dhe me gjelbërim, pasi kafshët janë drejt zhdukjes në këtë kopsht. Deri tani janë vetëm gjashtë lloje kafshësh. Midis të cilave ariu, luani, tigri, ujku, dhelpra dhe disa lama. Por ambienti brenda ku janë pjesa më e madhe e këtyre kafshëve, është e pamundur të hysh për shkak të erës së keqe. Edhe pse dritaret janë gjithë kohën hapur, në pjesën ku është luani, ujku dhe tigri është e pamundur që të shkosh sepse mban erë e rëndë dhe ka mjaft insekte. Edhe pse fëmijët kanë shumë dëshirë të shikojnë luanin dhe tigrin, prindërit e tyre nuk i çojnë për t'i vizituar për shkak të ndotjes. Ata mjaftohen vetëm duke parë lamat, pasi ato janë edhe më të shumta, si dhe nuk janë vetëm nga një lloj si kafshët e tjera...!

Gjendja e parkut

Parku Kombëtar Zoologjik përbri Liqenit Artificial të Tiranës, dikur tepër i populluar me kafshë e shpendë të egra, sot është "tkurrur" e lënë në harresë. Parku Zoologjik i Tiranës është krijuar në vitin 1966, afro katër dekada me parë, ndërkohë që nga ajo ditë nuk është vënë dorë. Mjediset ku rrinë kafshët e shpendët e egra janë po ato. Mes problemeve të shumta që ndeshin punonjësit e këtij parku është dhe mungesa e ujit. Luanëve të parkut duket se u merret "fryma" në një hapësirë prej 150 metra katrorë, në të njëjtat kushte është edhe majmuni Silva, të cilit nuk i mungon gjë për të ngrënë, por në atë hapësirë të vogël nuk ka privilegjet e të qenit i lirë. Por pavarësisht numrit shumë të pakët të llojeve të kafshëve, interesi i qytetarëve është shumë i madh, sidomos në fundjavë. Sipas biletashitësit në Kopshtin Zoologjik, vetëm ditën e diel fitimi nga biletat kap rreth 30 mijë lekë të reja, pasi u shkojnë më shumë se 300 vizitorë. Por edhe ditët e tjera të javës kur dhe koha është e mirë, nuk mungojnë vizitorët; gjatë një dite shkojnë mesatarisht 40-70 persona. Bukuria e këtij kopshti ka filluar të zbehet ndjeshëm sidomos me pallatet shumëkatëshe që po ndërtohen rreth tij. Këto ndërtesa "gjigante" jo vetëm që po i zënë frymën këtij parku, por për shkak të ndërtimeve të shumta dhe mungesës së kanalizimeve të ujërave të zeza, ato që më parë njiheshin si liqeni i mjelmave tashmë janë kthyer në këneta. Frekuentuesit më të shumtë të tyre janë bretkosat dhe disa rosa, ndërsa nga mjelmat e shumta tani ka mbetur vetëm një, e cila futet shumë rrallë në ujë për shkak se ai është shumë i ndotur. Por ajo që është lënë në harresë të plotë është godina e cila më parë, kur Kopshti Zoologjik ishte në ditët e lulëzimit, përdorej vetëm për ekspozimin e shpendëve. Në këtë godinë kishte nga llojet më të ndryshme të tyre, përfshi edhe fazanët. Por tani ajo është vetëm një ndërtesë e amortizuar e cila nuk përdoret për asnjë gjë, pasi është drejt shembjes. Vizitoret e këtij parku tregojnë se vijnë në këto ambiente jo më për kafshët, pasi ato kanë mbetur shumë pak, por për të kaluar disa orë në qetësi. Në këtë mënyrë funksioni i Kopshtit Zoologjik ka ndryshuar dukshëm, duke lënë mënjanë qëllimin kryesor, argëtimin e fëmijëve dhe familjeve që vizitojnë këtë park në kryeqytet.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## DYDRINAS

Bashkia e Tiranës: Si do ndryshojë Kopshti Zoologjik

15/10/2009

Prej kohësh funksioni argëtues i Kopshtit Zoologjik ka marrë fund. Por, e gjithë kjo situatë pritet të ndryshojë shumë shpejt. Një nismë e Bashkisë së Tiranës ka menduar për të ndryshuar imazhin e Kopshtit Zoologjik. Projekti nëpërmjet një vizioni të ri parashikon zgjerimin e hapësirave ku janë akomoduar kafshët dhe shpendët si dhe mirëmbajtjen e tyre, kjo duke akorduar në të ardhmen më shumë fonde drejt këtij institucioni. Me anë të një masterplani pritet që Bashkia të ndërhyjë duke e nxjerrë Kopshtin Zoologjik nga situata kritike ku ndodhet. "Bashkia do të shohë mundësinë për zgjerimin e kopshtit dhe të ndalojë ndërtimet ilegale përreth tij. Do të shihet mundësia e hapësirave për Kopshtin Zoologjik, jo vetëm për kafshët por edhe për lehtësira të tjera si zyra, rrugë për shërbime rreth kopshtit, magazinë, shërbime për vizitorët si parkime, bar-restorante", - thuhet në projektin e Bashkisë. Në projekt parashikohet që Kopshti Zoologjik i Tiranës të bëhet pjesë e Unionit Zoologjik Evropian, me qëllim që të përfitohet nga eksperienca e kolegëve evropianë, të trajnohen nga kujdestarët me përvojë, madje edhe të ofrohen kafshë të reja që nuk ekzistojnë më në park, apo të rinovohen disa prej tyre që prej vitesh janë plakur. Ky projekt do të realizohet edhe falë bashkëpunimit me vullnetarë të Eden Center, që do të ndihmojnë në zbatimin e këtij masterplani. Kopshti Zoologjik është i vetmi i llojit të vet jo vetëm në Tiranë, por në të gjithë Shqipërinë, dhe gjendet i përqendruar në një sipërfaqe prej 7 hektarësh tokë dhe ndodhet në pjesën jugore të qytetit. Në kohën që u ndërtua ai konsiderohej i mirë, madje model, por "shkretëtirëzimi" i kopshtit po ndodh ngadalë dhe do ta kuptojmë këtë vetëm atëherë kur edhe ato pak kafshë që janë në kopsht të mos jetojnë më.


Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Brari

kur u ndertua kopshti zologjik ishte disa kilometer larg shtepise me te afert.
nga te kater anet rrethohej me parqe kodrina te gjelberuara e liqen e bahce e prane tij shtrihej kopshti botanik dhe ai me shum vlera.

me kalimin e viteve njeriu me pallatet e tij pe betoni  i erdhi mu ke dera kopshtit zologjik.

edvini po i afrohet dhe me nji batalion shumkatshash qe po i ben me mafien aty tek diga e liqenit.

dhe jam i bindur se ky ngacmin i hallit te kopshtit nga gsh e bollinos do ket ndoj prapavije..
un  parashikoj se ai ..pra pashai i tiranes e i gjith shqiperis  de facto.. edvin ver rama.. ka  me i fut fshesen kopshtit per te bere pallate..

ktu do jemi..
ai tani taton pulsin e opinionit e te qeverise..me kto shkrime ..

kopil i madh eshte..

ta kish fut enveri edvinin ne biro qe ne 85 sen.. ala do ishte ppsh ne pushtet dhe pa e ndryshuar as emrin fare..





..

----------


## CrAzY_LoVe

pershkrim per gjirafen

----------


## fattlumi

Shqiptaret nuk kane shume nevoje per kafshe te egra.

Ne mesin e shqiptareve ka mjafte bisha te egra qe ecin ne dy kembe dhe te pijne gjakun e ulerisin neper rruge e mitingje.

----------


## goldian

i ka marre parlamenti ato tjeret

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Me kujtohet çita "Liza ka morra"...  :buzeqeshje:  Kujt i kujtohet..., flas per ata qe nuk kane zdryp nga bjeshket aksidentalisht ...
Oh sa vjet kane kaluar..., :i terbuar:  sa keq sot si qenka katandisur..., mor e di qe se kane keq keta ketu siper..., egersirat sot kane marre rruget e Tiranes dhe me fatlumet jane debuteter ..., neser do te shkojne ne Bruksel,shtazet e liqenit te liruar nga demokracia... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Izadora

Ndonjeher duhet te jemi te lumtur qe jane gjalle dhe ato 6 kafshe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> Ndonjeher duhet te jemi te lumtur qe jane gjalle dhe ato 6 kafshe


hahahaha
te shkretet u paskan shpetuar kthetrave te atyre me 2 kembe

e Pse po u shtroka tani ky problem?
Apo ja paskan vene syrin edhe ketij territori per te ngritur ndonje pallat tjeter....?

----------


## Brari

edvini e ka populluar ate zone me bordele e hotele e grataciele me qindra e qindra rreth e prane ketij Kopshtit.
dikur atje ishte nje OAZ i bukur i gjelberuar  vet kopshti por dhe qindra hektare rreth e rreth kopshtit.
Tani se fundi i pangopuri edvin vendosi posht diges se liqenit te ndertoje perseri dhjetra gjigande betoni.
Pra ai qe do shetise ne rrugen  mbi dige te liqenit nuk do shohe me.. DAJT e KRUj e BRAr e Tiranen.. por murin gjigand qe po ngre mafiozi edvin.

edhe ne se do ndryshoj dicka ne ZO-Park.. ky hajdut ka hall te vjedhe meleona..

por.. Nese do kishin dashur banoret e tiranes.. me shum AJER nuk do ja kishin dhene voten edvin  hajnit.
Ashtu e duan tiranen beton e pluhur e zallamahi.
Le ta mbajn edvin shalsin.

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Pse i paska 6 ahahhaha un menova se osht myll.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

pse, edhe per kopshtin e kafsheve, e shpezeve dhe e peshqve etj, qeverria e salik ka pergjegjesi?!?

ato kafshe qe kane mbetur jane per zoofilistat, zooastrianet ... jane plot nur e hijeshi ... do ti çojme ne çet partizone ... ose matan detit, tek berluskoni ... me ndihmen e salis pimpit ...

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

nuk na duhen mo shum. kena krytarin e bashkis qe mjafto e tepro

----------


## The Clown

Kjo tregon sa funksional eshte shteti dhe sa kemi interesim ne si shqiptare.

Kopshti zoologjik eshte nje kulture e qytetrimit modern.

Kerkah sjemi!

----------


## fattlumi

Nese shteti shqiptare ka mungese te shtazeve te egra dhe nuk mund te gjej bisha andej tek shteti lirisht mund te dal dhe te kerkoj ndihme edhe ne Kosove sepse jam i bindur se nuk do kthehen duarthate.
Mos kerkoni njerez te ndershem e menqur,se sa per bisha...

----------


## JestersWorld

> kur u ndertua kopshti zologjik ishte disa kilometer larg shtepise me te afert.
> nga te kater anet rrethohej me parqe kodrina te gjelberuara e liqen e bahce e prane tij shtrihej kopshti botanik dhe ai me shum vlera.
> 
> me kalimin e viteve njeriu me pallatet e tij pe betoni  i erdhi mu ke dera kopshtit zologjik.
> 
> edvini po i afrohet dhe me nji batalion shumkatshash qe po i ben me mafien aty tek diga e liqenit.
> 
> dhe jam i bindur se ky ngacmin i hallit te kopshtit nga gsh e bollinos do ket ndoj prapavije..
> un  parashikoj se ai ..pra pashai i tiranes e i gjith shqiperis  de facto.. edvin ver rama.. ka  me i fut fshesen kopshtit per te bere pallate..
> ...


Uo Brari lejet e ndertimeve ne dere te kopshtit zoologjik i dha Kryebashkiaku para tij  :shkelje syri:  prit si e ksihte Emrin dhe njehere ... hemo ai qe e beri Parkun Rinia Hale; Ndertoi Lanen nga te krahet me lokale e motele; 
Hemo ai qe e mbushi Tiranen me ndertime me dhe pa leje; i njeti qe la pronaret e tokes ne Bathore me gisht ne ... goje tek shihnin si ndertohej nje lagje me vete ne toke te tyre. 

Po s'po me kujothet Emri. 


Kopshtet zoologjike kane probleme ne te gjithe Boten; pasi nuk kane vizitore te mjaftueshem.

----------


## Izadora

> hahahaha
> te shkretet u paskan shpetuar kthetrave te atyre me 2 kembe
> 
> e Pse po u shtroka tani ky problem?
> Apo ja paskan vene syrin edhe ketij territori per te ngritur ndonje pallat tjeter....?



Gjeja me fantastike do ishte kur te te pyesin ,ku banoni ?
Tek pallati kopshti zoologjik :-D


Prit ndonje dite kur te thajne liqenin dhe ta kthejne ne toke buqesore :-D

----------


## fattlumi

Ne Kosove eshte nje kopsht zoologjik mirepo ka me shume kafshe ne te sesa ne kete te Tiranes.Gjindet ne Prizren dhe egziston qe 6 vite.
Eshte themeluar dhe mbahet krejt ne forme private nga ata qe e themeluan.
Nje kopsht zoologjik eshte pasuri per nje vend dhe duhet te investohet me shume.

----------


## Linda5

*Kopshti zoologjik në Tiranë, vetëm me 6 kafshë*

Kush thot qe jan vetem 6 kafshe 

Ja edhe kafshet e tjere "Luanet " :pa dhembe:

----------


## Linda5

> rri urte ti mi


Kisha harruar Ujqerit mi ...tani do rri urte :pa dhembe:

----------

